# Any horse shows/events in Oregon?



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello!

I was hoping to take my friend to a horse show or event, just for the fun of it 

So is there any event coming up?
I live in Corvallis, and she's in Beaverton.
I'd say we're willing to drive a bit 

Anything works!
Jumping, dressage, anything !
I'd love it to have a website though, so I can look up some info


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Are you wanting to participate or just watch? I know there's one in the spring sometime in Hood River... I don't remember what it was called but it was a really nice rated hunter/jumper show. I only went once but ever since then I've wanted to go again. Haha This probably doesn't help you too much though...
ETA: I looked it up and it's called the Hood River Classic. 

Other than that, I've never heard of any shows around here but I'm not really in the showing loop. I wish I was though! But I've just never been able to connect with the right people it seems.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Just watch! I have absolutely no intentions of participating at all..


----------

